# Union Atlas vs. Factory



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Like the subject says, looking for advice on these two Unions. I’ve never rode Unions before. I like the simple design and durability I keep hearing about. I’m coming from rome 390s - which I like, but are getting a tad too soft for my rome mod rocker. I’d like something a little stiffer. Rome’s bindings also seem to have a lot of moving parts and I want a more simplistic binding.

I ride a bit of everything in the northeast - park, all mountain, you name it.

The factory is endorsed by everyone’s favorite rider - T Rice. Is the price difference really worth it? Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

What is the price difference? I have union sl's and I really like them. I came off of some softer SPs, and before that some really bad Santa Cruz bindings. I just ordered some union factory based on specs and my experience with Union. And I couldnt beat the price. All of the reviews I've read have been mostly positive. 

I can't compare them to the Atlas.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

From what I gather both the Atlas and the Unions are made for all mountain. The price difference is about $50, looking at 13/14 models.

Just curious if there is a major difference in performance between the two.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I think the price difference is more like 20 bucks and with the extra 20 bucks you get canting, and the team highback.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Hows the performance though? Pretty much the same?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The canting was so mild in the Factory that I didn't even notice it.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> The canting was so mild in the Factory that I didn't even notice it.


So what did you think of them in general? I already bought mine and a family member is bringing them out to me next week, but if like to hear your thoughts.

I couldnt beat $175 for them, and out here they were priced at 245€ (not including shipping and import fees).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought they rode fine. Good responsiveness and supportive. They killed my feet though. I returned them after having to cut my first day on them short because my feet were absolutely killing me.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Ah, nice to hear about the responsiveness. I'm hoping that since my feet took well to the SLs (atlas base) that they'll take well to these. Time will tell. Thanks.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

evo has inventory on 2 seasons ago model for like 140, but wait for the price drop to 120 during the summer months and promo codes. evo likes to hike up the price and say its a sale when in reality its the same usually.

or wait next year for snowconnection in seattle during memorial day when they have 50% off unions and lib and everything else.

I bought some brand new union atlas current year models for $100 during memorial day using a price match from s.connection inventory and calling dogfunk. dog funk also gave 1/3 their customers a 20$ credit in the shopping cart. That why you should always load the cart and watch the inventory level.
So s.connection had it for 120$ and call dogfunk and price match it with the use of the credit for 100$. what a great deal.

Evo had 1 pair of sl on sale in june for 60% off , but decided not to buy it.

the main difference b/t the factory is the cant and the highback with the built in forward lean on the factory which some people hate. This can be fix by unscrewing the forward lean adjuster. The padding is also thicker on the footbed of the factory. little difference on the straps. I go for the unions.


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

The SL's are softer. It's an Atlas base, but in a softer grade of nylon.

I was on Atlases the last few season, but last year got me a pair of Factories.

I like the team highback, but the the canting is impreceptible.

All said, I find mine a little too stiff, a little heavy and uncomfortable.

My buddy picked up SL's last season, and I'm trying to trade him for my Factories.

Going forward, if I don't get his SL's, then it's a pair of SuperPro's or the upcoming Forged Ultra's.

Rome's are maybe like Harley's, big, heavy, lot's of customization(adjustments) and really comfortable.

Union's are more like sport bikes, bare bones and performance oriented.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I own both...and I used to love the Atlas, until I rode the Factory. The dampening in the new footbed is worth the extra cash alone. 2.5 degree canting is plenty noticeable. By the end of the year I just ended up swaping the bindings off of each of my boards while my Atlas and SL's sat in the closet. Well worth the money IMO.


----------

